# Help finding a 1080p hdmi to 480i hdmi or component converter



## Tyronesmith (Dec 24, 2017)

Does anyone know of a 1080p hdmi to 480i hdmi or component converter? Please help.

Yes I do mean 1080p to 480i downscaling converter.


----------



## qubit (Dec 24, 2017)

It would help to know why you want it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 24, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/XF-TIMES-Component-Converter-Adapter/dp/B0728GT88J


----------



## Tyronesmith (Dec 24, 2017)

qubit said:


> It would help to know why you want it.


I want to convert signals from my laptop, roku, cable box to a stand alone component input dvd recorder. The dvd recorder can only accept a 480i signal. It must be interlaced.



newtekie1 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/XF-TIMES-Component-Converter-Adapter/dp/B0728GT88J


I dont think this converter will work for my purpose because it doesn't downscale the signal to 480 interlaced.


----------

